# Introducing myself



## lilion (Oct 13, 2016)

Hello! I'm brand new to mushrooming, though I went with my mom now and then back when dinosaurs roamed the earth. My husband and I bought 14 acres of woodland in Miller County last winter for him to hunt and me to forage. It's a bit rocky, covered with white oaks mainly and has a dry weather (drainage) creek running through it - and a nice little blackberry patch. So far so good. Morels were nowhere to be found this past spring. Not totally nowhere, but in 4 hunts we found - 4. Two in two different tries. The place was lousy with boletes when it rained, but not a lot a lot of edibles found in the spring. I did get oysters a couple of times, never plentiful, and found a mess of chanterelles this summer along with indigo milky caps. Best mushrooms I've found so far were chickens, but not on my property, in the middle of Jefferson City in my neighbors yard! (Yes, I picked them and left them a note. lol) Husband's bow hunting now, so I haven't wanted to get into the woods, but he better get one soon or I'm going to have to go scare Bambi away. He's taken a couple of photos and texted to me when he was out, one Jack o' Lanterns and one I'm pretty sure were Honey Mushrooms. But what I really want to find are Hens! That would make me year!

So...any tips? Uphill, downhill by the drainage, east bank, west bank, etc? I'm not too late yet, right? 

Great to "meet" you!


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

LILION, I am new to hunting Hens but will pass along everything I know. I have researched on line and have talked with two seasoned hunters that I fully believe. I do not know where you live but here in N.E. IN its not too late I found 5 clusters weighing 12 pound around one oak tree. I do not have the experience to tell you what facing slope you should hunt but if your season is at its end look on North facing slopes. I found mine on flat ground in a healthy dense woods. I was told that here the season is running a little later due to our mild temps. for this time of year. Look for Oaks on any public land you may have around your area. Good Luck Alex


----------



## lilion (Oct 13, 2016)

Thanks. I'm in mid Missouri. I don't have much of an idea of when the season is here. Told the husband he best be getting that deer soon! Stupid things are probably eating my shrooms.


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

Welcome Lilion personaly I have found any hens this year yet but there r a few out there.it shouldn't be to late yet around Nov is getting late. Good luck hope u find a basket full.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Lilion, Instagram doesn't work on here, at least that I know of. I use Photobucket, it's free to join and after you load your pictures to it , copy & then paste the HTML code to your comment on morels.com. 


<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0003_zps53c0b2bb.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Is this what ya'all are look'n fer......LOL

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/100_3417.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------



## lilion (Oct 13, 2016)

Oh you mean, mean man. Mine was about about 8" across, lol


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

Awesome one jack!


----------



## lilion (Oct 13, 2016)

Hmm. Let's see.


----------



## lilion (Oct 13, 2016)

//i8.photobucket.com/albums/a2/AliceShockley/Mobile Uploads/1476579539_zpscqaesmi5.jpg[/IMG]//i8.photobucket.com/albums/a2/AliceShockley/Mobile%20Uploads/1476579539_zpscqaesmi5.jpg[/URL][/img][/url] &lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## lilion (Oct 13, 2016)

LOL I give up folks. I only have my phone to work with right now. Clearly, I need practice. Sorry


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Use the HTML code, not the IMG code.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

<a href="http://s8.photobucket.com/user/AliceShockley/media/Mobile%20Uploads/1476579539_zpscqaesmi5.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------



## lilion (Oct 13, 2016)

Thanks Jack. There's my tiny hen. Must be a Cornish. LOL


----------

